# RPM Tesla



## GoKingsGo

Has anyone experienced any issues with delayed delivery and lack of communication from RPM? i placed an order a week ago Monday and haven't received anything. I contacted them a few times for tracking info but no response. I live in Los Angeles which is close to them so shipping shouldn't take more than a day as long as they send the order out.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

GoKingsGo said:


> Has anyone experienced any issues with delayed delivery and lack of communication from RPM? i placed an order a week ago Monday and haven't received anything. I contacted them a few times for tracking info but no response. I live in Los Angeles which is close to them so shipping shouldn't take more than a day as long as they send the order out.


My only experience with them was actually rapid reply on a weekend no less. I haven't placed an order yet though...


----------



## PTFI

GoKingsGo said:


> Has anyone experienced any issues with delayed delivery and lack of communication from RPM? i placed an order a week ago Monday and haven't received anything. I contacted them a few times for tracking info but no response. I live in Los Angeles which is close to them so shipping shouldn't take more than a day as long as they send the order out.


Top notch so far! Fast shipping and great communication!


----------



## skygraff

SoFlaModel3 said:


> My only experience with them was actually rapid reply on a weekend no less. I haven't placed an order yet though...


Yeah, I placed the order for matte black console last Thursday (right after configuring) and got an e-mail today (Tuesday) saying it has shipped. So far so good.


----------



## 3V Pilot

GoKingsGo said:


> Has anyone experienced any issues with delayed delivery and lack of communication from RPM? i placed an order a week ago Monday and haven't received anything. I contacted them a few times for tracking info but no response. I live in Los Angeles which is close to them so shipping shouldn't take more than a day as long as they send the order out.


I ordered some stuff and got it right away. Also contacted them after the order because they advertised a 20% sale a they let me add items for free. Communication was fast and no problem. I'd say try them again. They were great for me and the products seem high quality and fair priced.


----------



## GoKingsGo

Mike Land said:


> I ordered some stuff and got it right away. Also contacted them after the order because they advertised a 20% sale a they let me add items for free. Communication was fast and no problem. I'd say try them again. They were great for me and the products seem high quality and fair priced.


They called me today and will ship tomorrow. My first shipment at the beginning of the month was fast. The 2nd one a week and a half to ship out but I am sure they are really busy with all of the new 3's being delivered.


----------



## 3V Pilot

GoKingsGo said:


> They called me today and will ship tomorrow. My first shipment at the beginning of the month was fast. The 2nd one a week and a half to ship out but I am sure they are really busy with all of the new 3's being delivered.


Just curious, what did you get from them? I don't even have the car yet but I got the puddle lights, upgraded interior lights, and the brushed titanium wrap for the center console and steering wheel. I see you have a white Model 3, same as I will be ordering, just wondering what upgrades you're doing.


----------



## GoKingsGo

Mike Land said:


> Just curious, what did you get from them? I don't even have the car yet but I got the puddle lights, upgraded interior lights, and the brushed titanium wrap for the center console and steering wheel. I see you have a white Model 3, same as I will be ordering, just wondering what upgrades you're doing.


I got the brushed titanium center console wrap and the door handle clear bra (I can't stand fingerprints). I screwed up the cup holder section so they were sending me a new one for free which is very nice.


----------



## theonlysamiam

Mike Land said:


> That would be nice look if they could get it right. You should suggest it to them.


Tweeted them about this. Social media is pretty fast these days so let's see if I get a response


----------



## MelindaV

Clonephoon said:


> Has anyone had issues with the width of the RMP Tesla center console vinyl? I installed brush black metal last weekend and it seems there is some material missing.
> 
> View attachment 6958
> View attachment 6959


you may want to contact RMP and send your photos showing the shortage. they mentioned in a video some have said the long dash piece was a little short, but it is intended to be slightly stretched to fit. These small pieces _should_ fit without stretching, from what I understand.


----------



## Clonephoon

MelindaV said:


> you may want to contact RMP and send your photos showing the shortage. they mentioned in a video some have said the long dash piece was a little short, but it is intended to be slightly stretched to fit. These small pieces _should_ fit without stretching, from what I understand.


I agree the small console pieces should not require stretching. Some areas were wide enough and they actually curled around the edge to hide the extra.

Will be contacting them again to find a solution. Thanks!


----------



## dtm844

GoKingsGo said:


> Has anyone experienced any issues with delayed delivery and lack of communication from RPM? i placed an order a week ago Monday and haven't received anything. I contacted them a few times for tracking info but no response. I live in Los Angeles which is close to them so shipping shouldn't take more than a day as long as they send the order out.


They have been pretty awful from the get go for me as well. Took them over a week to ship, and after sending 2 emails they finally responded. I received it 4 days ago and almost every piece had a permanent crease in it and I've sent them 3 emails with no luck. I also texted them (per their website) and nothing. Extremely disappointed so far.


----------



## OCD

same issue regarding RPM and lack of communication. Ordered the 3m for the console and the 3m door handles ten days ago.. sent an email 4 days ago requesting communication if it shipped and just sent an email now, so will see if they revert back..


----------



## Clonephoon

Okay so my case isn't an exception. In ever email back to me, RPM comes up with some reason I installed incorrectly. No mention of needing to stretch.

I measured the top of the center console section in my car to be 196mm and the RPM vinyl to be 192mm. I feel the specs for their cutouts are not correct leaving it impossible to install all three pieces without gloss black showing.

Even in their video, they show ~2mm of gloss black showing on the centerpiece.


----------



## Mjp462

OCD said:


> same issue regarding RPM and lack of communication. Ordered the 3m for the console and the 3m door handles ten days ago.. sent an email 4 days ago requesting communication if it shipped and just sent an email now, so will see if they revert back..


I ordered last week. Still not shipped. Sent email yesterday. No response. In the age of Amazon, Mark needs to do better than this.


----------



## TheTony

These complaints are giving me pause. My initial reaction to some of their stuff was that it was mildly overpriced for what it was (the pre-cut vinyl wraps, mostly). However, over time I figured if the product was accurate it was probably less of a hassle than DIY and perhaps justified the price. So much so that I currently have a number of their items in cart now, ready to buy.

However, between the poor QC and lack of communication/customer service, I may look around for other options, or even just go ahead and forge forward with my plan to DIY. The reality is the 3M vinyl they're using can be purchased for pennies on the dollar compared to what they're charging. It's only the edges/corners where it gets a little tricky, but is doable if you're methodical and patient.

The cherry on top, was that this video popped up in my YT recommended list today (because I've viewed others from them). They're advertising replacement 19" wheel hubs (the plastic piece that clips to the middle), and specifically said in the video they're not gouging on price. I proceeded to click through to their site and almost spit out my beverage when I saw what they're asking for it - $399 for a set of 4. You can get a full set of aero wheel covers (a product several times larger) for 20% less than that from Tesla directly!

Honestly, if their stuff was no-fuss and working with them wasn't an issue, I _might _be willing to overlook their prices. However, that seems to not be the case with them, yet, unfortunately.


----------



## Mjp462

It has been over a week. I've sent 3 emails. Still no response. Item still has not shipped. Is RPM Tesla still in business? 

I planned to place a much larger order, I'm glad I didn't.


----------



## Mjp462

Mjp462 said:


> It has been over a week. I've sent 3 emails. Still no response. Item still has not shipped. Is RPM Tesla still in business?
> 
> I planned to place a much larger order, I'm glad I didn't.


Update: Mark replied to my last email. My center console wrap will be shipped tomorrow.


----------



## 3V Pilot

I've ordered several items from RPM Tesla and have always gotten them very quickly. They have also responded to e-mail and even made sure of an order once before shipping it out. Maybe they are just getting really busy with all the Model 3's getting delivered but so far I've been very happy with them and the quality of the products they sell. Just my 2cents worth.


----------



## Travelwolf

even in the video linked here the install is not good. If that was my car I would not have accepted it the way he installed the vinyl (black showing around cup holder edges and corners, bubbles still in the material). Honestly, if you are going to make a product video you should make sure you get it perfect. all this did for me was encourage me to go somewhere else for a product that will fit, or let my guy doing the ppf cut it himself and put it on.


----------



## RPMTESLA

So sorry. We have made the pattern wider. We didn't want it to drag if it was wider. Please email us at [email protected] and we will send you a free replacement.



Clonephoon said:


> Has anyone had issues with the width of the RMP Tesla center console vinyl? I installed brush black metal last weekend and it seems there is some material missing.
> 
> View attachment 6958
> View attachment 6959


de the


----------



## RPMTESLA

We send out free parts if it's not aligned properly.



Travelwolf said:


> even in the video linked here the install is not good. If that was my car I would not have accepted it the way he installed the vinyl (black showing around cup holder edges and corners, bubbles still in the material). Honestly, if you are going to make a product video you should make sure you get it perfect. all this did for me was encourage me to go somewhere else for a product that will fit, or let my guy doing the ppf cut it himself and put it on.


----------



## RPMTESLA

Mjp462 said:


> I ordered last week. Still not shipped. Sent email yesterday. No response. In the age of Amazon, Mark needs to do better than this.


We are shipping as fast as we can keep up. Sorry.


----------



## skygraff

RPMTESLA said:


> So sorry. We have made the pattern wider. We didn't want it to drag if it was wider. Please email us at [email protected] and we will send you a free replacement.
> 
> de the


Should we try them first or does this apply to everyone who bought before you updated the pattern?

Thanks so much!


----------



## RPMTESLA

skygraff said:


> Should we try them first or does this apply to everyone who bought before you updated the pattern?
> 
> Thanks so much!


Just try to install them first, and if you need anything just email us for a free replacement.

THANK YOU !!
Mark


----------



## Mjp462

RPMTESLA said:


> We are shipping as fast as we can keep up. Sorry.


Thanks for the reply, Mark. It means a lot and shows you care about your customers. Super important to us Tesla nerds!


----------



## Jason Bourne

RPMTESLA said:


> Just try to install them first, and if you need anything just email us for a free replacement.
> 
> THANK YOU !!
> Mark


Hi Mark
I understand your shop is very busy. I've sent you two emails asking for assistance. Please reply as soon as you get a chance.


----------



## CrunchyLumpia

Jason Bourne said:


> Hi Mark
> I understand your shop is very busy. I've sent you two emails asking for assistance. Please reply as soon as you get a chance.


I'm on the same boat as you. I've order some items a week ago and sent an email for an update with no response whatsoever.

I hope to hear something back from them soon as well.


----------



## EV-Expert

Check out Reddit and the customer service issue for this wrap.

Look for a company that offers 3M Di-Noc Vinyl. This is the best you can buy. Esecially for wrapping over wood grain.


----------



## Mjp462

TheTony said:


> Don't sell it? It's just cut pieces of 3M vinyl (or satin Xpel). Strange that they'd stop offering matte, which seems popular, just as many people are getting their 3s. Figures - matte was the one I wanted to install.
> 
> That said, this photo that someone posted on reddit today makes me glad I waited. There's no way I'd have been happy had I received something like this. It looks like someone cut it out with a scissor, and did a bad job of it, at that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the price they're asking, for that poor of quality, I'll just save myself a lot of money and headache and buy a sheet of 3M 1080 and do it myself. Unbelievable.


Mark runs RPM more like a hobby than a business. I emailed to get a replacement piece of the center console I installed. I told him I'd like to buy the window button covers and he can ship them together to save on could. No response. Just crickets.


----------



## Tesla206

Give him a call he's pretty easy to reach and gets back to you if not available.


----------



## RPMTESLA

EV-Expert said:


> Check out Reddit and the customer service issue for this wrap.
> 
> Look for a company that offers 3M Di-Noc Vinyl. This is the best you can buy. Esecially for wrapping over wood grain.


3M Di-Noc will not wrap, it is too think 3M 1080 or Avery is the only way to wrap curved areas. You will never get the cup holders covered in 3M Di-Noc. Trust me.


----------



## RPMTESLA

Mjp462 said:


> Mark runs RPM more like a hobby than a business. I emailed to get a replacement piece of the center console I installed. I told him I'd like to buy the window button covers and he can ship them together to save on could. No response. Just crickets.


The plotter cut pattern is not symmetrical by design. It needs to be stretched upward from the bottom peninsula. This started off with 2 perfect circles and was custom made because of the curves in the cup holders. WATCH the installation video to see how it ends up.


----------



## RPMTESLA

Mjp462 said:


> Mark runs RPM more like a hobby than a business. I emailed to get a replacement piece of the center console I installed. I told him I'd like to buy the window button covers and he can ship them together to save on could. No response. Just crickets.


MJP462, RPM Tesla is not a hobby at all my friend. We sell over 150 TESLA accessories and we have a staff that helps customers all day long. call us up if you have an issue, email, or text 24/7.

Hobby! LOL. not a chance! We dominate this industry with our great products and we are the only company that has telephone numbers to call us.

Thanks MJP462


----------



## RPMTESLA

Jason Bourne said:


> Hi Mark
> I understand your shop is very busy. I've sent you two emails asking for assistance. Please reply as soon as you get a chance.


Jason, what is your real name so we can find your order ??

Mark


----------



## Travelwolf

Jason Bourne said:


> Hi Mark
> I understand your shop is very busy. I've sent you two emails asking for assistance. Please reply as soon as you get a chance.


If you still havent gotten a response give them a call- they answered the phone right away.


----------



## Mjp462

RPMTESLA said:


> MJP462, RPM Tesla is not a hobby at all my friend. We sell over 150 TESLA accessories and we have a staff that helps customers all day long. call us up if you have an issue, email, or text 24/7.
> 
> Hobby! LOL. not a chance! We dominate this industry with our great products and we are the only company that has telephone numbers to call us.
> 
> Thanks MJP462


Please do not send me another angry PM. You are a vendor. I am a Tesla fan, who is part of a Tesla fan community. I only care about this community of members. I'm sorry your feelings were hurt when I posted my opinion based on my experience with your company.

It took you almost 2 weeks to ship a small item with no communication letting me know why. Also, you did not reply to multiple emails from me asking when it will be shipped. A few weeks ago I asked for a replacement piece. Once again, no response, at all. I'm sure you will respond, someday. So yeah, I think you run your business like a hobby.

When I have a great experience with a vendor, I tell everyone! And I love hearing about other member's experiences too. Good and bad experiences. It is why I'm here. You are here to make money from the community. Please do not send me another angry PM.


----------



## RPMTESLA

Mjp462 said:


> Please do not send me another angry PM. You are a vendor. I am a Tesla fan, who is part of a Tesla fan community. I only care about this community of members. I'm sorry your feelings were hurt when I posted my opinion based on my experience with your company.
> 
> It took you almost 2 weeks to ship a small item with no communication letting me know why. Also, you did not reply to multiple emails from me asking when it will be shipped. A few weeks ago I asked for a replacement piece. Once again, no response, at all. I'm sure you will respond, someday. So yeah, I think you run your business like a hobby.
> 
> When I have a great experience with a vendor, I tell everyone! And I love hearing about other member's experiences too. Good and bad experiences. It is why I'm here. You are here to make money from the community. Please do not send me another angry PM.


Saying I run my company as a hobby is inappropriate. I DM you so you could tell me your name so I can look for your email. If my 3 customer service people did not reply, heads will roll. . We strive for the best customer service so please tell me your last name so I can make it right !!


----------



## RPMTESLA

Mjp462 said:


> Please do not send me another angry PM. You are a vendor. I am a Tesla fan, who is part of a Tesla fan community. I only care about this community of members. I'm sorry your feelings were hurt when I posted my opinion based on my experience with your company.
> 
> It took you almost 2 weeks to ship a small item with no communication letting me know why. Also, you did not reply to multiple emails from me asking when it will be shipped. A few weeks ago I asked for a replacement piece. Once again, no response, at all. I'm sure you will respond, someday. So yeah, I think you run your business like a hobby.
> 
> When I have a great experience with a vendor, I tell everyone! And I love hearing about other member's experiences too. Good and bad experiences. It is why I'm here. You are here to make money from the community. Please do not send me another angry PM.


If I replied to each email I would never be able to run my company. Sorry again for my staff's lack or response.


----------



## John

RPMTESLA said:


> If I replied to each email I would never be able to run my company. Sorry again for my staff's lack or response.


My gentle advice-not that you asked for it but hey, it's a forum-would be to let your three customer service people respond to emails. A realistic goal is to try to always respond within 24 hours of getting a customer email, even if it's just "we're checking." That's what my company does, and people really appreciate the time we take to do it.

I have found that customers want to feel like someone cares about them and their business. Sometimes a simple prompt response means a lot to someone who is having a tough day. Just saying, "Let me check on it," or even "No, we can't do that," can often lead someone that would have gotten mad to say, "Oh, no worries. Appreciate your help."

I know a lot of people are still "telephone people"-maybe you still are?-but if you had to pick one communication method, frankly I'd choose email over phone anyway. Much more efficient for everyone involved, and really helps with time zones.


----------



## RPMTESLA

John said:


> My gentle advice-not that you asked for it but hey, it's a forum-would be to let your three customer service people respond to emails. A realistic goal is to try to always respond within 24 hours of getting a customer email, even if it's just "we're checking." That's what my company does, and people really appreciate the time we take to do it.
> 
> I have found that customers want to feel like someone cares about them and their business. Sometimes a simple prompt response means a lot to someone who is having a tough day. Just saying, "Let me check on it," or even "No, we can't do that," can often lead someone that would have gotten mad to say, "Oh, no worries. Appreciate your help."
> 
> I know a lot of people are still "telephone people"-maybe you still are?-but if you had to pick one communication method, frankly I'd choose email over phone anyway. Much more efficient for everyone involved, and really helps with time zones.


Hi John, thank you for taking the time to write. Yes I agree and since we have grown so much, the phones just end up interrupting our customer service people from shipping and gathering orders. I am so torn !

I want to offer better customer service than my competition, as they have no phone numbers on their website and they run THEIR companies like a hobby. Seriously, the Canada company has has no phone number and has a day job, as well as the Texas guy. I want to really make customers feel welcome and appreciated. We do that ! I take every call all day long. I talk to people about their cars and sometimes nothing about selling them anything.

As we grow our time becomes my valuable and I am sorry to say, but we may have to take off the phone number from the website and to do it all by email. To me that seems like failure, and to joint the club of companies that get back to you in 48 hours. I just dont want be that way, but maybe that is the only way to insure a reply by email. Sorry for rambling and thank you again. Growing pains are painful.


----------



## TheTony

Mjp462 said:


> Please do not send me another angry PM.


Wait, what? Seriously?

That tells me about all I needed to know. Yikes.


----------



## Jason Bourne

RPMTESLA said:


> Jason, what is your real name so we can find your order ??
> 
> Mark


Thanks for reply Mark. You/your CS team has already responded to my email and I'm told that a replacement kit has already been shipped. I'd be happy yo PM you my real contact information if you'd like to check the status of the shipping. If so, please let me know.


----------



## Ken Voss

Wow... @RPMTESLA, can I offer a little constructive criticism? For the sake of your business I suggest that you keep these kinds of discussions off the Forums, it really is not a good look for you.


----------



## MelindaV

Please remember, this is not the forum (no pun intended) for resolving customer relations issues. maybe pick up a phone.


----------



## mxbzz

Jason Bourne said:


> Thanks for reply Mark. You/your CS team has already responded to my email and I'm told that a replacement kit has already been shipped. I'd be happy yo PM you my real contact information if you'd like to check the status of the shipping. If so, please let me know.


How long did it take for their CS to respond? I inquired about a replacement earlier this week and haven't heard back. Tried DMing RPMTesla here with no response either. The customer support experience has been frustrating to say the least. It just feels like my messages go straight to the trash or spam folder. A simple "We're looking into your request" would be better than the silence.


----------



## Travelwolf

mxbzz said:


> How long did it take for their CS to respond? I inquired about a replacement earlier this week and haven't heard back. Tried DMing RPMTesla here with no response either. The customer support experience has been frustrating to say the least. It just feels like my messages go straight to the trash or spam folder. A simple "We're looking into your request" would be better than the silence.


call them, dont email. the number is on the confirmation email you got from your order. I too had no response to my email after 24 hours, so I called- they answered the phone right away.


----------



## John

My experience with them—two orders—has been good, and the products as advertised. 

As Mark said, they are a phone-based support company.


----------



## TheTony

John said:


> they are a phone-based support company.


...who sells their products online. If they publish an email address, it's entirely reasonable to expect people to use that method to communicate issues. Now, it's entirely within their choice to only offer phone support. It'd just be better, if they're going to prioritize phone support over email-based, to communicate this clearly and perhaps consider eliminating email support if it cannot be supported adequately.

It sounds like the same folks who offer support may also do order fulfillment, so at a certain point I'm not sure it'll matter, something will have to give and service will suffer, regardless of how interactions are managed. Perhaps that's what we're seeing now. However, that's something they need to figure out, not make it affect their customers. Seems like a reasonable expectation, to me.


----------



## RPMTESLA

s3xy said:


> I can understand allowing for stretching but on the wrap I received one of the four corners of the "peninsula" is rounded not square like the other three. I suspect the one you used in the video was similar and would explain why you had to try (and not fully succeed) to stretch that part using heat. Also, the side borders of the cup holder cutout are not the same width. You can see the difference as the red lines are spaced the same. There is not enough material there to stretch it that much.
> 
> View attachment 8341
> .


Stretching the material is easier without the transfer tape on top, Not a bad idea Peter had. He copied out product exactly LOL even the same squeegee and material choices. RPM TESLA the original is still $10 less with free shipping.

Anyway, the sides are the same width now, so we can send anyone a free piece at no charge.

The longer edges and protrusions work out great, just put it on ! Try it.

We have sold thousands and are improving the pattern every week.

Self installation is what we are all about !!


----------



## RPMTESLA

Ken Voss said:


> Wow... @RPMTESLA, can I offer a little constructive criticism? For the sake of your business I suggest that you keep these kinds of discussions off the Forums, it really is not a good look for you.


We replied to the questions, and explained how we designed it for a custom fit.


----------



## gsxrpaul

Ordered from RPM 2 weeks ago, haven't heard anything from them since, even after a few emails.


----------



## gsxrpaul

What is everyones experience with RPM Tesla and customer service. I have tried contacting them 3 different ways since my order is going on 20 days now. I first contacted them after day 10, and a few more times after, and I have not heard back from anyone.


----------



## MelindaV

gsxrpaul said:


> What is everyones experience with RPM Tesla and customer service. I have tried contacting them 3 different ways since my order is going on 20 days now. I first contacted them after day 10, and a few more times after, and I have not heard back from anyone.


call them. email doesn't do it with them.


----------



## NJturtlePower

gsxrpaul said:


> What is everyones experience with RPM Tesla and customer service. I have tried contacting them 3 different ways.


3-ways? Phone.....Email.... Carrier Pigeon?


----------



## gsxrpaul

NJturtlePower said:


> 3-ways? Phone.....Email.... Carrier Pigeon?


Phone, email, FB messenger.


----------



## NJturtlePower

gsxrpaul said:


> Phone, email, FB messenger.


ah gotcha... Next step, cancel order..reorder from AO or others


----------



## Travelwolf

gsxrpaul said:


> What is everyones experience with RPM Tesla and customer service. I have tried contacting them 3 different ways since my order is going on 20 days now. I first contacted them after day 10, and a few more times after, and I have not heard back from anyone.


see my post on page 9. 

it appears as though it is time for you to just contact your credit card you used to purchase it and ask them to reverse the charge. They should do it no problem since you havent received your order and cant get an answer. Save your emails to prove you tried just in case they ask for them.


----------



## Mjp462

gsxrpaul said:


> What is everyones experience with RPM Tesla and customer service. I have tried contacting them 3 different ways since my order is going on 20 days now. I first contacted them after day 10, and a few more times after, and I have not heard back from anyone.


Same experience as you and lots of others. Terrible vendor! So many other options.


----------



## Maynerd

gsxrpaul said:


> What is everyones experience with RPM Tesla and customer service. I have tried contacting them 3 different ways since my order is going on 20 days now. I first contacted them after day 10, and a few more times after, and I have not heard back from anyone.


I gotta say RPM Tesla has been a nightmare for me. The owner has been terrible responding to my concerns, doesn't completely read my emails (only partially responds) and has treated me very poorly as a customer. I had to issue a chargeback with my credit card company to get him to respond to me. They are in over their heads, they are a small operation that have no idea what they are doing.


----------



## Robert Somrek

gsxrpaul said:


> What is everyones experience with RPM Tesla and customer service. I have tried contacting them 3 different ways since my order is going on 20 days now. I first contacted them after day 10, and a few more times after, and I have not heard back from anyone.


Have had a similar experience with RPM Telsa - extremely poor customer service. Waiting for > 3 weeks for product shipment; no response via email when requesting additional information about 'failed' installation of center console material. One always thinks that supporting the 'little guy' is not just good business but helps people get a good idea off the ground.

Needless to say, I am taken aback to see that I am not the only one to receive less than stellar customer service from RPM Tesla - lack of response, general poor customer service. They should be ashamed as a business.

When setting up a business they ask us all to 'trust' us and understand what it takes to start a business. Then they turn around and cast us off. How can a business survive given that attitude? Is that any way to run a business. Their ultimate fate will be determined by how they treat their customers. Looks like a bad start!


----------



## pjfw8

Robert Somrek said:


> Have had a similar experience with RPM Telsa - extremely poor customer service. Waiting for > 3 weeks for product shipment; no response via email when requesting additional information about 'failed' installation of center console material. One always thinks that supporting the 'little guy' is not just good business but helps people get a good idea off the ground.
> 
> Needless to say, I am taken aback to see that I am not the only one to receive less than stellar customer service from RPM Tesla - lack of response, general poor customer service. They should be ashamed as a business.
> 
> When setting up a business they ask us all to 'trust' us and understand what it takes to start a business. Then they turn around and cast us off. How can a business survive given that attitude? Is that any way to run a business. Their ultimate fate will be determined by how they treat their customers. Looks like a bad start!


My recent experience is the opposite. I ordered the wood grain center counsel kit. Installation was fairly easy, but the vinyl near the cupholder was miss-cut. I emailed them and received a response in less than an hour. Later I asked for another piece of vinyl for the phone charger cover and they responded promptly. Watching the installation video is important. I had trouble tucking the extra vinyl near the cupholder. When I reinstall it I will remove the trim (easy) and loosen the screws holding the metal trim. There are vinyl wrap videos showing how to do this.


----------



## Derik

I had a similar issue with no contact after placing the order. I waited 10 business days then called them up. Very nice on the phone, and told me they'd get it out by friday. I got my order on Friday.

I then had a weird issue with one of the updated LED lights, and figured I'd send them an e-mail. Got a response within 12 hours with what to try to fix it. And their suggestion worked. 

I'm ok with waiting a bit for my order, and that seems like it could only get better as they grow. 

Now, where can I find a red handle wrap that actually matches my red model 3.....


----------



## MelindaV

Derik said:


> Now, where can I find a red handle wrap that actually matches my red model 3.....


maybe @tim-sutherland can help


----------



## Derik

Sending a message. I've been looking for something that matches. Heard that the RPM red ones don't match the color very well and don't really want to take the chance to order them and have them be way off.

Thanks @MelindaV!


----------



## tim-sutherland

Copying my reply to Derik :

Yeah the rpm hot rod red don't match at all. That's what I ordered at first.

What I did was order 3m 1080 gloss metallic red. I got a 12"*12" sample from fellers.com for $1.99. Then I photocopied the rpm ones and traced them with an exacto knife on my vinyl. 1 square foot isenough to screw up a few times.

The gloss metallic red isn't a perfect match for color but it's very close. My chrome delete shop said it's probably as close as you can get with vinyl, and I like it better than the black 

Also--fellers.com is cheap if you have one locally to pick up from. Otherwise it's available at Amazon and many other places probably local to you. 

Hope that helps. 
Tim


----------



## JWardell

I placed my RPM order on June 4, and haven't heard a thing since. Of course that was in response to Elon promising I would get my invite in a few days and I haven't seen that either. It seems that RPM is just on Elon time!

The lack of invite is just buying them more time to ship. I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## Derik

JWardell said:


> I placed my RPM order on June 4, and haven't heard a thing since. Of course that was in response to Elon promising I would get my invite in a few days and I haven't seen that either. It seems that RPM is just on Elon time!
> 
> The lack of invite is just buying them more time to ship. I'll keep you all updated.


I'd just call them and let them know you placed an order 17 days ago. Seems like that should be plenty of time to get the order out the door.


----------



## JWardell

My initial bet was three weeks. I'll give them one more before I start barking.


----------



## JWardell

As an update, I just received an email from RPM that my order has shipped. So order placed May 8, Shipped June 25. I'll again keep folks updated when I receive if there are further issues.
Just trying to be transparent to the benefit of both sides.


----------



## Felipe Yang

What is their customer service phone number? They seem to have removed it from their website.


----------



## MelindaV

Felipe Yang said:


> What is their customer service phone number? They seem to have removed it from their website.


it's on their about/faq page
https://www.rpmtesla.com/about-faq


----------



## Felipe Yang

MelindaV said:


> it's on their about/faq page
> https://www.rpmtesla.com/about-faq


Ah, missed that one, thanks!


----------



## JWardell

Amazingly, my RPM order already arrived (2 days across the US), and everything looks good.
Of course I still haven't been able to so much as order my car to install things in.
So, despite all the negative issues, RPM handily beats Tesla in both delays and communication!


----------



## Dr. J

JWardell said:


> Amazingly, my RPM order already arrived (2 days across the US), and everything looks good.
> Of course I still haven't been able to so much as order my car to install things in.
> So, despite all the negative issues, RPM handily beats Tesla in both delays and communication!


A low bar?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I called on July 6th and Mark picked up nearly immediately. He's very friendly and even gave me a pointer for a way to cheat their order minimum on the discounts. I told him I appreciated it and ordered more to hit the $150 minimum as I didn't want to cheat his system. After hanging up with him, I placed my order and the website says due to exponential growth orders will take 7-10 days to ship.

July 16th I received a generic apology email with a reference to an Appreciation Patience Present (APP)



> *Apology For Our Valued Customers
> *
> At RPM TESLA, we strive to make and deliver world-class TESLA Aftermarket Accessories at the most competitive prices, but with the recent release of the Model 3 we fell short on this commitment.
> 
> I am extremely sorry for the frustration this has caused and we are doing everything I can to make this better. It is clear from the feedback we received over the past few months, that many of our loyal customers felt we lacked respect and humility in the way we handled this expansion. That was certainly not our intent, and I offer my sincere apologies.
> 
> Let me explain what we are doing and how we are dealing with our rapid growth. We've restructured our assembly and sales office to be best-in-class. As part of this restructure, we hired new staff with proven track records.
> Throughout this exponential growth phase, we faced unexpected setbacks, which only inspired us to implement additional daily processes. We're not done yet. However, we are in a better place and continue to improve daily.
> I want to acknowledge and thank our many loyal customers that stuck with us, and to apologize again. The RPM TESLA team will work hard to regain your trust. We know it will not be that simple and actions speak louder than words. But, words help people to understand our actions. We look forward to working with you again in the near future.
> As part of our promise, we guarantee your next order will arrive within our 7 to 14-day range and PLEASE just let us know if we can expedite it for you. A*s TESLA owners we know how exciting it is to get your new TESLA and we will do everything we can to get your accessories to you as fast as possible. Please just ask us to expedite your order !*
> 
> We will continue to send out the APP's "Appreciation Patience Presents" if your order takes more than 7 days to ship. For customer service please email us at [email protected] and we will respond within 24 hours. Thank you again for your patience and please let us know if you need your order expedited.
> Sincerely, Mark Paolella, RPM TESLA


On July 16th (yesterday) I called again and again Mark picked up right away. He said they're just slammed beyond belief but if I wanted expedited shipping I could reply to my order email and ask for it and the person in the office would get the email and try their best.

Within 4 hours, Stephanie emailed back and said they will try their best to expedite the order and I'll receive an email with tracking.

I haven't received anything yet and did email again this afternoon.

It looks like they're just absolutely beyond slammed. I know they're behind schedule but frankly it looks like they make a good product and iterate fairly quickly to make them better. They also seem to want to do right by their customer. I just wish my carbon fiber vinyl would ship now that I've scratched my center console


----------



## pjfw8

Dr. J said:


> A low bar?


Telsa or RPM customer service? My recent experience with RPM has been very good. They were quickly responsive to my concerns, On the other hand, my last Tesla order (hats and 2 USB-A to Lightning connectors for my Model 3) was problematic: slow shipping, no confirmation of shipping, a missing item and 3 emails from me before they acknowledged the problem. They promised to ship the missing part.


----------



## TheTony

> _It is clear from the feedback we received over the past few months, that many of our loyal customers felt we lacked respect and humility in the way we handled this expansion. That was certainly not our intent, and I offer my sincere apologies. _


That's not an apology. Further, the issue was not in people misunderstanding their intent, when their owner himself was actively engaged in harassing customers who posted negative reviews online AND going to his competitors videos online and directly insulting them and their products. That's beyond the pale.

This "apology" is better than nothing, certainly, however it's lukewarm in that they didn't lead with an admission that they were wrong, not their customers or competitors. Personally, I have zero interest in giving them a second chance to "regain trust". They permanently lost that by doubling and tripling down when they should have done the right thing first and foremost. They've had opportunities to do exactly that for months now, yet instead responded with hubris most of the time.

The reality is perhaps that they now realize that this attitude and those actions actually cost them lost sales and people are actively avoiding them due to that. So, I'm unconvinced this is anything more than damage control as a result of that feedback, as opposed to actually being contrite for how they (or him, specifically) were handling themselves and their business.

If people choose to give them a second chance, that's great. It'd be nice if they figure things out, in general. I refuse to support them after the events of the last few months, however.


----------



## Dr. J

pjfw8 said:


> Telsa or RPM customer service? My recent experience with RPM has been very good. They were quickly responsive to my concerns, On the other hand, my last Tesla order (hats and 2 USB-A to Lightning connectors for my Model 3) was problematic: slow shipping, no confirmation of shipping, a missing item and 3 emails from me before they acknowledged the problem. They promised to ship the missing part.


The reference ("low bar?") was to Tesla, as I thought was obvious by the *context*:
JWardell, Jun 27, 2018
Amazingly, my RPM order already arrived (2 days across the US), and everything looks good.
Of course I still haven't been able to so much as order my car to install things in.
So, despite all the negative issues, *RPM handily beats Tesla *in both delays and communication!

Thus: Tesla sets the (low) bar that RPM beat handily.​


----------



## pjfw8

Dr. J said:


> The reference ("low bar?") was to Tesla, as I thought was obvious by the *context*:
> JWardell, Jun 27, 2018
> Amazingly, my RPM order already arrived (2 days across the US), and everything looks good.
> Of course I still haven't been able to so much as order my car to install things in.
> So, despite all the negative issues, *RPM handily beats Tesla *in both delays and communication!
> 
> Thus: Tesla sets the (low) bar that RPM beat handily.​


You were quite clear. I was merely providing an example. RPM has been getting a lot of bashing lately. Some of it is well deserved, but it is clear that they are working to remedy their shortcomings. They are making progress.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I called on July 6th and Mark picked up nearly immediately. He's very friendly and even gave me a pointer for a way to cheat their order minimum on the discounts. I told him I appreciated it and ordered more to hit the $150 minimum as I didn't want to cheat his system. After hanging up with him, I placed my order and the website says due to exponential growth orders will take 7-10 days to ship.
> 
> July 16th I received a generic apology email with a reference to an Appreciation Patience Present (APP)
> 
> On July 16th (yesterday) I called again and again Mark picked up right away. He said they're just slammed beyond belief but if I wanted expedited shipping I could reply to my order email and ask for it and the person in the office would get the email and try their best.
> 
> Within 4 hours, Stephanie emailed back and said they will try their best to expedite the order and I'll receive an email with tracking.
> 
> I haven't received anything yet and did email again this afternoon.
> 
> It looks like they're just absolutely beyond slammed. I know they're behind schedule but frankly it looks like they make a good product and iterate fairly quickly to make them better. They also seem to want to do right by their customer. I just wish my carbon fiber vinyl would ship now that I've scratched my center console
> 
> View attachment 11688


As a follow up my order ships today. Looks like 12 days (including weekends).


----------



## tsp1dxg

RPM is the worst. Ordered on July 23. They never responded back to any of my emails. I will never order from them again.


----------



## Derik

tsp1dxg said:


> RPM is the worst. Ordered on July 23. They never responded back to any of my emails. I will never order from them again.


Call them. That's the best thing I can suggest. Once I called them my order shipped out pretty quickly. July 23rd to now is way to long.

I think they have gotten overwhelmed by all the new Tesla owners and are always playing catch up. Not like that is any excuse


----------



## NJturtlePower

tsp1dxg said:


> RPM is the worst. Ordered on July 23. They never responded back to any of my emails. I will never order from them again.


Have you tried Abstract Ocean yet? Super friendly, responsive and helpful.

https://www.abstractocean.com/

Got my Screen Protector, LED Upgrades and Console Wrap from them.

They just cut a 3M custom color center console and I was in contact directly with the owner Pete several times by email. Highly Recommended!


----------



## harrison987

I wasn't really going to post here...but RPM has not responded to the 3-4 emails I sent them into the issues I had with their products.

1) First issue is that I custom ordered SATIN silver console, steering, and door wraps. The center console was correct...but the steering and door wraps were another finish (shiny/gloss). I did not notice until after I installed everything.

2) Center console was not big enough left to right. When lined up PERFECTLY on the left side...black showed on the right, and visa versa. I had to manually stretch the thing (maybe 30 minutes) to get it covered completely.

2) the door wraps DID NOT line up with the lights on the window switches. Video and instructions say to line up the tiny rectangular cut-outs, and make sure they are all center...then you know when and where to place the wrap. None of the cut-outs were aligned. See photo #1.

3) none of the smaller door switches lined up either. The wrap for on TOP of the switch was smaller than the switch, so 1-2mm of black showed up on the bottom. See Photo #2

4) Steering wheel logo was WAAAAAAAAY off. The top curve piece was 1mm too high on the transfer tape (I had to add that manually)...the curve was wrong...and the "T" was the wrong dimensions. Was not on 3M paper - just a cheap (probably Chinese) sticker.

I was in contact with them quite a bit before the order was sent...but right after they arrived, and sent these exact photos, expressing my concerns, all communication from them dropped.

That was 3 weeks ago.


----------



## amoney805

They dont respond to emails, you'll have to call them. But be prepared to be blamed for installing incorrectly. Atl east that was my experience. The pieces I received were obviously cut sloppily by hand with dull scissors. I ended up opening a case with Paypal and got my money back. I ended up getting Kenriko's off Amazon and am 100% satisfied.


----------



## harrison987

thanks man...

Will see if I can get a custom color from Kenriko...


----------



## babula

amoney805 said:


> They dont respond to emails, you'll have to call them. But be prepared to be blamed for installing incorrectly. Atl east that was my experience. The pieces I received were obviously cut sloppily by hand with dull scissors. I ended up opening a case with Paypal and got my money back. I ended up getting Kenriko's off Amazon and am 100% satisfied.


I was wondering about this... emailed them a few times to check on my order which is taking forever and no response.


----------



## harrison987

babula said:


> I was wondering about this... emailed them a few times to check on my order which is taking forever and no response.


Orders take forever...most likely because they are ordering everything from China.

All the same stuff you see them sell, are on ebay for less...


----------



## SoFlaModel3

They didn’t honor the “100% satisfaction guarantee” and then they stopped replying to me so I disputed the charge and got my money back.


----------



## Edward Reading

Abstract Ocean FTW


----------



## harrison987

Yup.

Abstract Ocean is the place to go...have NEVER had an issue with them.

Just opened a paypal claim...

Too bad...


----------



## Jay79

Dang, I'd considered picking up the carbon fiber steering wheel from them


----------



## harrison987

Not sure about the steering wheels, but almost everything they carry, you can get on eBay from China (it is the EXACT same product).

I think the reason for the delays in getting orders filling, is they are ordering from China once you place an order...then they ship when it arrives.

It makes not sense to have to wait a month to have an order filled, from a company who has been in business for 5 years, they should be able to have a handle on it by now.

Hell, I run a single operation and ship $20000 worth of product every month...AND all my product goes out next day.


----------



## Dikat

I ordered a screen protector and a 3M console on August 28. I received a confirmation quickly and then...nothing. Two days ago I sent an email basically saying what the holdup is and still nothing. This is not how you run an online business. Coming up on two weeks and it hasn't even shipped yet?


----------



## Brian Walker

Dikat said:


> I ordered a screen protector and a 3M console on August 28. I received a confirmation quickly and then...nothing. Two days ago I sent an email basically saying what the holdup is and still nothing. This is not how you run an online business. Coming up on two weeks and it hasn't even shipped yet?


I received the stuff I ordered but an item was missing and the installation video you tube acct has been terminated, so weird and now i cant find the installation video anywhere! I agree seems like something is up with SRPM.


----------



## OutofThyme

You can find them here. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_TELvy8nexs0paH0qX1YeA/videos

As for RPM Tesla's response, they do not do well with emails at all. From what I've noticed, they start escalating if you call in to complain. Try calling.

Also , RPM Tesla has notorious issues with their wraps. I would suggest Kenriko for the console wrap and the screen protector to be purchased from Abstract Ocean. Heck everything should be bought from AO.


----------



## quadmasta

Someone posted their poor customer service experience with RPM Tesla on one of the Tesla Model 3 groups on Facebook and the owner of RPM Tesla showed up and made snarky remarks, belittled the person, and posted their physical address.


----------



## quadmasta

Angell Tsang said:


> Which group?


https://www.facebook.com/groups/1566374663678011/ - I think it's the one for this forum but on Facebook


----------



## JWardell

I saw this in the M3OC facebook. Unfortunately the group is much more unsophisticated than our beloved forum, with a lot more ignorance...
At this point everyone probably should expect RPMTesla to take several WEEKS to fulfill their order, and equally slow to respond to emails (though they are very responsive by phone and forum direct messages). Unfortunately that doesn't mean everyone knows this, and they don't have a banner on their site stating this clearly, which maybe they should.

The post was made a bit out of anger, and RPM posted a screenshot of tracking to prove that the order was in fact delivered yesterday. I would not say RPM's comments were snarky at all. But unfortunately that screenshot showed (in fact, it still shows) the customer's full contact info.
Yikes on both sides. But instead of the customer or admin deleting the post, its left there, and facebook commenters are left to bicker, which these days is worse than any comments section.

RPM have clearly been having growing pains with Model 3 volume, but they do ship orders, and their stuff is much more reasonably priced than other places. Apparently they are moving and expanding soon. Unfortunately they are not the best at handling things, or knowing the nuances of customer service in the social media age.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

quadmasta said:


> Someone posted their poor customer service experience with RPM Tesla on one of the Tesla Model 3 groups on Facebook and the owner of RPM Tesla showed up and made snarky remarks, belittled the person, and posted their physical address.


I'll never buy from them again, but your post made me check their website. It looks like it has changed a little, but when you add something to your cart it still says:



> Orders are processed and shipped in 7-14 days unless expedited shipping is selected!


I have no sympathy for them because they set an expectation they can't live up to. When I ordered my last product from them it was almost a joke. They sent me an email that stated I would get a "waiting prize". Of course I never got the waiting prize, but that's a different story for different day.

This is no different than what angered people about the Jeda Pad in the beginning and the Nomad Pad now. Over promise and under deliver is the worst thing you can do and generally you can control against it 99% of the time. Though I at least give Jeda a pass because they're a brand new start up. I do not give RPM a pass at all. They're not new to this (other than the volume Model 3 brings). Just reset the expectations up front and handle upset customers properly and they won't take to social media to let out their frustrations but sadly this concept is lost on them.


----------



## JWardell

I was just thinking, us poor Model 3 owners have such low bars already.
RPM takes weeks.
AutoAnything is now going on MONTHS shipping our floor mats. Also not communicated up front, and changing ship times three times already.
But hey, they are still all better than Tesla, not just on Model 3 ramp times, but dare I mention full self driving cross country...
The difference is, somehow Tesla keeps us happy and excited to somehow overlook the disappointments.


----------



## TheTony

JWardell said:


> But hey, they are still all better than Tesla


Tesla is definitely not perfect, but their bar for taking care of folks once there's an issue tends to be better than what I've seen from rpm. So I can't agree with your statement. Besides, Tesla is building entire cars, not just pre-cut vinyl patterns, etc.

When folks like Kenriko come along, and single-handedly put out a better product, with excellent attention to detail and manage to make sure people are informed and like what they get, there's really no excuse for a larger outfit like rpm not to get that kind of stuff right instead of repeatedly failing to meet their promises.


----------



## Jay79

Has anyone purchased the Carbon Fiber Steering wheel from RPM Tesla? I keep hearing their customer support isn't the greatest but that wheel looks amazing! Was looking for some feedback on anyone who may have purchased it already.

Many Thanks!


----------



## TheMagician

Jay79 said:


> Has anyone purchased the Carbon Fiber Steering wheel from RPM Tesla? I keep hearing their customer support isn't the greatest but that wheel looks amazing! Was looking for some feedback on anyone who may have purchased it already.
> 
> Many Thanks!


I'm with you Jay79. Think they make the nicest looking carbon fiber wheel and want to purchase one but absolutely no feedback here or any other site that I can find. And the feedback in general on this company is pretty lousy so not sure what they would do if wheel was defective (biggest fear is wheel not registering touch properly when using EAP). Their video only shows how to install wheel; take another 15 seconds and show it working properly with EAP.

And watching the install video doesn't exactly inspire confidence. They only talk about "snugging" bolts down. That's probably fine for the small bolts for the horn/plastic wiring loom but what about the larger bolt that holds the steering wheel on the steering column. I've replaced wheels before but they generally gave you thread locker to apply to the bolt (most times it was a nut) and a specific torque value.

You can clearly see the bolt has some kind of thread locker on it when he removes it but he simply reuses the bolt and suggests "super snug " (bet the engineers reading this post are cringing about now  How hard would it be to track down the recommended torque value for such a critical component. For now, I'll probably pass and let others be the guinea pig.


----------



## Jay79

TheMagician said:


> I'm with you Jay79. Think they make the nicest looking carbon fiber wheel and want to purchase one but absolutely no feedback here or any other site that I can find. And the feedback in general on this company is pretty lousy so not sure what they would do if wheel was defective (biggest fear is wheel not registering touch properly when using EAP). Their video only shows how to install wheel; take another 15 seconds and show it working properly with EAP.
> 
> And watching the install video doesn't exactly inspire confidence. They only talk about "snugging" bolts down. That's probably fine for the small bolts for the horn/plastic wiring loom but what about the larger bolt that holds the steering wheel on the steering column. I've replaced wheels before but they generally gave you thread locker to apply to the bolt (most times it was a nut) and a specific torque value.
> 
> You can clearly see the bolt has some kind of thread locker on it when he removes it but he simply reuses the bolt and suggests "super snug " (bet the engineers reading this post are cringing about now  How hard would it be to track down the recommended torque value for such a critical component. For now, I'll probably pass and let others be the guinea pig.


I've ordered a few small things from them with no issues so far. Not the fastest shipping but it makes its way here none the less and is as described. RPM just redid their website as well so It's more confidence inspiring that the company is in a healthy position to keep going.


----------



## groovetesla

I ordered a handful of things with expedited shipping. It still took longer than it should have but I gave them a pass since it was over the Christmas Holiday. Here's a few notes about my experience:

1) Ambient lights were on backorder, but I was still charged. I've requested a refund.

2) I accidentally ordered 2 sets of LED lights. I originally ordered 5 individual lights and then I saw that they had a box of 5 lights for a cheaper price (?), so I added that to my cart. Well, I forgot to remove the other one from my cart, so I got 10 lights delivered, 5 at one price ($8.80 each), 5 at the higher price ($11 each). I'm fine with keeping the extras, but have asked for a refund on the per light cost.

3) I installed the screen protector today and it doesn't seem to fit properly. I took my time and was METICULOUS before pulling off the plastic. I even tried rotating it to the opposite direction because I saw in AO's video that sometimes the manufacture puts the tab on the wrong corner. I figured "close enough" but I'm really not happy with the fit. There is also one imperfection on the screen, not a huge deal, barely noticeable but I know it's there. Anyone else have experience with their screen protectors? I have a cart full of stuff at AO and wishing I would have bought the screen protector from there. Since I've already installed it, I doubt I can ask RPM for a refund at this point but I'm definitely bummed about it.

The LED lights were great. I also purchased the wind reduction kit (not installed yet) and smoked headlights (also not installed yet, still considering). Satin white vinyl wraps for the center console are awesome, but my tint guy installed them for me at no extra charge, so I can comment on the install process. I'll update once I hear about the refunds.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

groovetesla said:


> I ordered a handful of things with expedited shipping. It still took longer than it should have but I gave them a pass since it was over the Christmas Holiday. Here's a few notes about my experience:
> 
> 1) Ambient lights were on backorder, but I was still charged. I've requested a refund.
> 
> 2) I accidentally ordered 2 sets of LED lights. I originally ordered 5 individual lights and then I saw that they had a box of 5 lights for a cheaper price (?), so I added that to my cart. Well, I forgot to remove the other one from my cart, so I got 10 lights delivered, 5 at one price ($8.80 each), 5 at the higher price ($11 each). I'm fine with keeping the extras, but have asked for a refund on the per light cost.
> 
> 3) I installed the screen protector today and it doesn't seem to fit properly. I took my time and was METICULOUS before pulling off the plastic. I even tried rotating it to the opposite direction because I saw in AO's video that sometimes the manufacture puts the tab on the wrong corner. I figured "close enough" but I'm really not happy with the fit. There is also one imperfection on the screen, not a huge deal, barely noticeable but I know it's there. Anyone else have experience with their screen protectors? I have a cart full of stuff at AO and wishing I would have bought the screen protector from there. Since I've already installed it, I doubt I can ask RPM for a refund at this point but I'm definitely bummed about it.
> 
> The LED lights were great. I also purchased the wind reduction kit (not installed yet) and smoked headlights (also not installed yet, still considering). Satin white vinyl wraps for the center console are awesome, but my tint guy installed them for me at no extra charge, so I can comment on the install process. I'll update once I hear about the refunds.


They have a "100% customer satisfaction guarantee" but the only problem is that the fine print says the item has to get back to them in the condition in which is can be resold. To that end, the vast majority of their products are not 100% customer satisfaction guaranteed because removal of the products (while safe for your car, ruins the product).


----------



## stlgrym3

ordered carbon fiber rear spoiler, cf side mirror covers and cf center console wraps from them, all transactions were good, shipments went out as advertised. they're even pretty responsive when emailing them questions on the order status.


----------



## Taney71

I ordered three products from RPM Tesla: Model 3 Vinyl Wood Console Wrap Gen 2; the Steering Wheel Wood Vinyl Accent Wrap; and the Window/Door Switch Wood Vinyl Wrap.

I watched all the install videos to make sure I was doing things right. So the install of the console wrap went well and the look is excellent. However, the Steering Wheel Wood Vinyl Accent Wrap isn't as good. The Vinyl is great to install on the Tesla Logo and the bottom part of the wheel. But as you can see from the pictures the Vinyl was cut well or there were other issues with the side parts.

The console wrap install took about 5 minutes and, again, looks great (only problem is that they didn't include the vinyl for the piece that holds the cell phones). However, I spent over an hour trying to get the side steering wheel vinyl parts to work. One of the problems is that the cut of the vinyl isn't exact as the right circle doesn't align when you get the two white arrows aligned. Another is that the vinyl doesn't hold on the bottom or sides. As a result, it looks really cheap.

Has anyone ordered the steering wheel vinyl wrap from RPM Tesla and had a successful install? Have you had t

I've reached out to RPM Tesla and I'm hoping they will send me new side vinyl wraps and the piece they didn't send me on the console wrap.


----------

